# Fastest Torrent Downloader



## hbk549 (Aug 14, 2006)

I have dail up which connects at 48kbps can any one tell me if there any high speed torrent downloader.....


*www.userbars.com/galerie/images/files/3/13/3dmaxuser9na.jpg
*www.userbars.com/galerie/images/files/3/13/ipod.jpg
*www.userbars.com/galerie/images/files/3/13/ps2.gif
*www.userbars.com/galerie/images/files/3/13/ps3.gif


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 15, 2006)

Forget torrents on dial up, its not worth it. And btw, almost all clients are good. I prefer the lightweight uTorrent.


----------



## [b]Shawn356546[/b] (Aug 15, 2006)

i got a max of *6 KBps* on good health torrents in dial-up.


----------



## mario_pant (Aug 15, 2006)

i have a DSL 8kbps airtel connection... i use uTorrent and get 64Kbps download speed....
but since two days due to glitch i have been getting 400 kbps and uTorrent is downloading at 380 - 395 kbps....

so basically uTorrent is my choice... but as in any scenario, you need PROPER settings!


----------



## eggman (Aug 15, 2006)

hbk549 said:
			
		

> *www.userbars.com/galerie/images/files/3/13/3dmaxuser9na.jpg
> *www.userbars.com/galerie/images/files/3/13/ipod.jpg
> *www.userbars.com/galerie/images/files/3/13/ps2.gif
> *www.userbars.com/galerie/images/files/3/13/ps3.gif


Wats this???

As per the Question.uTorrent


----------



## Third Eye (Aug 15, 2006)

i prefer Bitlord


----------



## bhavik (Aug 15, 2006)

uTorrent is simply the BEST.


----------



## comrade (Aug 15, 2006)

uTorrent is the one i use..tried auzureus & bitcomet but not satisfied with the speed....atleast for my adsl connection


----------



## eagle_y2j (Aug 16, 2006)

hbk549 said:
			
		

> *www.userbars.com/galerie/images/files/3/13/3dmaxuser9na.jpg
> *www.userbars.com/galerie/images/files/3/13/ipod.jpg
> *www.userbars.com/galerie/images/files/3/13/ps2.gif
> *www.userbars.com/galerie/images/files/3/13/ps3.gif



* Man y r u posting these  bars * I don't think they hav to do nything with ur post? **wishes** may digit allow u to use them as ur signatures!


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 16, 2006)

Showing off...


----------



## drvarunmehta (Aug 16, 2006)

The 4th line says PS3 owner. Yeah right!


----------



## Pathik (Aug 16, 2006)

try bitcomet


----------



## Third Eye (Aug 16, 2006)

I got 28Kbps speed in BitLord.
It rocks !


----------



## iMav (Aug 16, 2006)

i read the thread and u guys hav named most of the torrent clients available.... comet, lord, u are there any others


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 16, 2006)

Yes ofcourse, here is the comparitive list!
*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_BitTorrent_software


----------



## iMav (Aug 16, 2006)

so which 1 is better


----------



## hbk549 (Aug 16, 2006)

Thanks....


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 16, 2006)

Arre, Azureus's the best one if your comp can handle it well and you dont mind the resources ti hogs. Next comes in uTorrent, and then BitLord.


----------



## nishant_nms (Aug 16, 2006)

My choice is Azureus. I get 28 KBps steady speed


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Aug 16, 2006)

well i prefer uTorent bcoz it's lightwight , i get > 60 KBps on my 512k conn .


----------



## the.kaushik (Aug 16, 2006)

my choice is mu torrent.. i like azurise but it stucks my computer and slows down normal processes.. i think it eats up too many resource..



			
				mario_pant said:
			
		

> i have a DSL 8kbps airtel connection... i use uTorrent and get 64Kbps download speed....
> but since two days due to glitch i have been getting 400 kbps and uTorrent is downloading at 380 - 395 kbps....
> 
> so basically uTorrent is my choice... but as in any scenario, you need PROPER settings!



is this true??  a 8 kbps connecion gives 64 kbps download speed..

as i can say in sify a 64kbps gives 8 kbps download speed.. and friends its ur service provider that decides to give u the amount of download speed.. say in sify what ever is ur speed divided  by 8 is the download speed.. (i asked there technician) and by no means i can get more then it.. may be there is + or - by 1 or 2 kbps..

and so now i get 32kbps download speed with my 256kbps connection..


----------



## h_kunte (Aug 18, 2006)

mario_pant said:
			
		

> i have a DSL 8kbps airtel connection... i use uTorrent and get 64Kbps download speed....
> but since two days due to glitch i have been getting 400 kbps and uTorrent is downloading at 380 - 395 kbps....
> 
> so basically uTorrent is my choice... but as in any scenario, you need PROPER settings!




@Mario

Could you please explain what you mean by the "proper" settings?? Waiting for a reply...

Thanx in advance

HK


----------



## karthik55859 (Aug 18, 2006)

I prefer opera 9


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 18, 2006)

@h_kunte - He means configuring your client optimally for your connection, for which several guides are present out there.


----------



## PinKLip (Aug 22, 2006)

how to use torrent ???
guide line plz.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 22, 2006)

Ok, here you go.

Requirements:

A torrent client
A torrent site
and a torrent.

Lol...

Ok so now get a good torrent client. We use uTorrent here. Get *uTorrent* @ www.utorrent.com .

Now go to a torrent site like, www.legaltorrents.com
Like this torrent of 2 Mb for example.
*www.legaltorrents.com/bit/freeculture.zip.torrent

Download that '*.torrent*' file and now open it with uTorrent. Either open or drag the torrent file into the uTorrent window.

That's it, you should now see it connecting to people who have that file (P2P) and your download should begin and complete eventually.


----------



## iMav (Aug 22, 2006)

QwertyManiac said:
			
		

> several guides are present out there.


 cud u give me some for azureus and or utorrent


----------



## varkey (Aug 22, 2006)

utorrent is the best!!!


----------



## hbk549 (Aug 22, 2006)

i will go for azureus because some what 5kbps in my dial up connection......


----------



## william (Aug 28, 2006)

I don't have any idea about goot torrent downloaders for dial-up since i am using broadband i use uttorent and speed which i get is quite good . sometimes upto 36 KBps though this happened only one time.


----------



## Matrix (Aug 29, 2006)

Almost All Bittorrent clients are good . But i think utorrent and Bitcomet are best torrent downloader. I have been using both of them for about 6months and i feel Bitcomet provides much better download speed then utorrent. 
                         I am using 64KBPS Airtel Broadband connection and when i uses Bitcomet it provides me 128KBPS to 160 KBPS always after 10:30PM and during day time it provides me 110Kbps to 120KBPS speed.
                         Only few times i had got such speed in utorrent . while using utorrent higest speed variation is 128kbps from 120kbps after 10:30PM

_____________________________________

Matrix - A Digitised World of Machines. If u wanna to Survive then fight with Machines .


----------



## hellraiser (Aug 30, 2006)

Yes...AZUREUS is the best. But u can try Bittorrent too.


----------



## shaunak (Aug 30, 2006)

Opera

why?
>no headache of extra sftwre
>integrated in browser
>didnt find any speed difference what so ever.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 30, 2006)

A client which has DHT suits me...


----------



## drgrudge (Aug 30, 2006)

BitTornado!! 

I used BitTornado when I used Dial up. utorrent penalizes you incase you limit your upload (checked, tested and verified this a number of times) so it's not suited for dial-ups.  BitTornado has Dial-up settings which is optimized for the speed you expect and the way your connection can perform. 


P.S: I use utorrent, but I suggest BitTornado for dial ups and low speed connetions.


----------



## kuldeep bhardwaj (Aug 30, 2006)

but guys plz tell me how does this utorrent works.
how 2 get torrents 
what does tht mean


----------



## rollcage (Aug 30, 2006)

kuldeep bhardwaj ... use search, you will get the basic info from various threads there


----------



## mod-the-pc (Aug 31, 2006)

The download speed is dependent on a number of factors
1. Your connection speed
2. Seed/Peers' connection speeds
3. Number of seeds.
4. The tracker
With this said, I've used Azureus, Bitcomet & uTorrent and almost they gave the same speed for the torrent I tested (OpenOffice). However uTorrent is my choice as its light and does not hog system resources


----------



## Stalker (Aug 31, 2006)

utorrent & azureus


----------



## peedjar (Nov 30, 2007)

i have speed 100.0 mbps how download speed do you think i can get?


----------



## Ambar (Nov 30, 2007)

ummm...dude first of all the speed ur mentioning is the speed at which ur NIC (Lan card) can transmit to a  compatible NIC the acctual speed u must me having depends on the net conn u have...like 2mbps for mtnl(also depends on ur plan) and after that the speed furtherdrops down....do tell which ISP u have and ur plan ..then sm one can give u an estimate....


NEWAYS fr me its a 6/5 for utorrent......i get 300-375 KBPS on my MTNL


----------



## ajayritik (Nov 30, 2007)

Friends, I'm using U torrent and I have 128 Kbps speed. Can someone give me ideal settings for the same? I get and average speed of 10 Kbps and speed not more than 15-16 Kbps. Its very rare to get speed of over 15 Kbps.


----------



## Ambar (Nov 30, 2007)

dude...using torrents on a lan network will give u a max speed of 10-12 kbps....(since the ports cant be forwarded).....and about getting max speed of 15-16kBps ....128kbps/8====16kBps ...so thts the max peed ur conn supports..ne more queries pop em here


----------



## apacheman (Nov 30, 2007)

lemme clear dis "KB" n "kb" stuff...dont mix 'em both..
1 Byte = 8 Bits.. so, 1KB = 8 kb..
now, when anyone of u has a speed of , say, 128 kbps, it equals to 128/8 which = 16 KBps. get that? so, naturally, ur download speed will be 16KBps average or below dat.. it'll be same as 128kbps. its like measurin in cms n mts ...o


----------



## ayush_chh (Dec 2, 2007)

Utorrent is wat i prefer.......


----------



## Gursimran (Dec 2, 2007)

Guys Please let me know which with torrent downloader we can do scheduled download which will automatically start on 2 am and stop on 8 am 
regards.


----------



## swap_too_fast (Dec 2, 2007)

i have used bittorrent and auzeruas , i dont like that auzerues thrash, bittorrent gives me 150-160 kbs speed for good health torrents.


and your downloading speed also depend on some factors like seeds and peers ratio try searching tutorials on google.

hey gursimram guess you have dataone 500 plan , hahaa , i also want that sheduled thing..


----------



## goobimama (Dec 3, 2007)

I get 220KBps on pretty much any client I've used...


----------



## drift_amit (Feb 2, 2009)

mario_pant said:


> i have a DSL 8kbps airtel connection... i use uTorrent and get 64Kbps download speed....
> but since two days due to glitch i have been getting 400 kbps and uTorrent is downloading at 380 - 395 kbps....
> 
> so basically uTorrent is my choice... but as in any scenario, you need PROPER settings!





i have utorrent downloaded but by chance my download of btorrent file started on Ares p2p i have 128Kbps plan from Bharti Airtel by which maximum download speed i get is 16-17 KBps . but u say u get 64 kbps speed... wow.... 
i have almost completed 1600 mb of the download.... on Ares.... is there any way so i can continue download from utorrent/..... if i can get the speed... am downloading this 4gb file since 3 days .... and still only 1.5 gb being downloaded.... 
plzz.... is there any way...... so i can download it faster!!!!!!!!!!!
amit....


----------



## josh2179 (Mar 1, 2009)

yeah there is get a better connection i have fios and i have reached speends of  1.35mb per sec but most download at around 500-600kbs


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Mar 1, 2009)

Utorrent the best one in my 4 years me pirate life
Use proper setting n it rocks

Jus follow my sig n u get the tut


----------



## denharsh (Mar 2, 2009)

Here is the long list of Popular torrent client

the list of popular torrent client

Though there are many but I prefer utorrent


----------



## ico (Mar 2, 2009)

Bumpty Bumpty Bump!


----------



## thewisecrab (Mar 3, 2009)

Zounds!
This thread has been bumped in 2007 as well 
When will newbies ever learn?


----------

